# Rufus' Rally Weekend



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Yesterday's score of 97 was topped today by a score of 98 in 1:08! Rufus completed his Rally Novice title today! I am SO proud of him! We had several compliments today...people telling us how handsome Rufus is (which I never tire of hearing) and how well we work together! What an awesome weekend..now we start off leash training for the next level!

Here we are...me and Animation's I Have A Dream RN aka RUFUS!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome! What a great accomplishment! His RN is just three trials! A+ job!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay!!!! Way to go Rufus!!!!  Not only is he handsome, but he's smart too


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Rufus! Than RN looks good on you 

Congratulations on a job very well done.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yay, another golden nurse 

congrats!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to a great team! Good job, Rufus.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both! I am sure we will hearing great things from you both in the future.Way to go!
M


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

That rosette and the goldie both look great! Congrats!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you!! I've done conformation before but never anything like this. It was because I'd read so many posts from you guys about all the activities you do with your dogs, that I felt encouraged to try! Thank you!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations!! Keep up the good work. Enjoy working in advanced.


----------

